# while driving car died



## towncarblue (Jul 28, 2007)

i have a 2002 nissan pathfinder.
while i was driving today my engine just died. i tried to turn the vehicle back on but it would not . the battery is working fine . i turn the key and its turning [ you can hear the starter working ] but the engine wont start.
i believe its the fuel pump that is bad [ i changed my fuel filter last year ]
im trying to make sure that it is the fuel pump but i cant find the gas line in the engine bay. can someone tell me where it is/?
the fuel pump costs around $250 and im trying to make sure it is in fact the fuel pump before i go and waste the money


----------



## smj999smj (Jan 1, 2006)

Nissan uses a special adapter (Kent-Moore #J44321) to test fuel pressure. It goes between the fuel rail and the fuel damper on the engine. Since you probably don't have the adapter, your best place to check would be at the fuel filter, which as you know is near the rear axle. Fuel pump failures in Pathfinders are very rare, so it's a good thing to check before replacing it. You could try opening the throttle plate spraying some carb cleaner into the intake and seeing if the engine "fires." If it does, you'll know you have a fuel delivery issue. Fuel pressure specs are as follows:

At idling:
With vacuum hose connected 
Approximately 235 kPa (2.4 kg/sq.cm, 34 psi) 

With vacuum hose disconnected 
Approximately 294 kPa (3.0 kg/sq.cm, 43 psi) 

If results are unsatisfactory perform Fuel Pressure Regulator Check.


----------



## towncarblue (Jul 28, 2007)

i decided to replace the fuel filter first. afterwards i started to crank the engine and it still would not start [ so its not a clogged fuel filter ] . 
while i was changing the fuel filter i decided to turn the key to the on position , the fuel was dripping but not dripping with too much pressure
i noticed a check engine code p0335 [crankshaft position sensor] / that code was not there yesterday
when i put the key in the on position i do hear a small noise from where the fuel tank is located
i got a new fuel pump but i want tomake sure it is the problem before i replace it.
can a crankshaft position sensor cause the pathfinder not to start ?


----------



## towncarblue (Jul 28, 2007)

i replaced the fuel pump today.
still not running , and im not getting any check engine codes.
i have no idea what to look at next"?


----------



## smj999smj (Jan 1, 2006)

P0335 is a crank position sensor (POS) code, and, yes, it can cause the vehicle to not start or run. Your crank sensor (POS) is near the oil pan under the vehicle (passenger side, IIRC). It reads the signal plate on the flywheel/flexplate. It could be a faulty crank position sensor that is causing your problems, or a circuit issue; you may want to try swapping out the ECM relay with another relay and see if it starts, as the ECM relay provides power to the crank sensor. FYI, there are actually two crank sensors; the other is the crank sensor (REF), which is at the front of the engine. Your code indicates the sensor at the rear. The only way to properly diagnose this code is with the aid of a FSM and a scantool that will allow you ECM data monitoring. FYI, the sensor MSRP's for approx. $100 from Nissan.


----------



## towncarblue (Jul 28, 2007)

i gave up and took the car to a mechanic.
they cant tell what is wrong either......

he told me it could be a TIMING SENSOR , or the COMPUTER FOR THE CAR , he does not have the tools to check.

i went to a few web sites and i could not find out if this car [ '02 pathfinder ] has a timing sensor. is it under a different name"? where is it ?


----------



## smj999smj (Jan 1, 2006)

The "timing sensor" would be another word for the crank position sensors and/or cam position sensors. I highly doubt that it is the ECM ("computer"). While possible, they very rarely fail on their own. You would be better off going to a Nissan dealer to have it checked, or at least a better equipped and more competant independant shop. For the location of the sensor, refer back to post #5.


----------



## towncarblue (Jul 28, 2007)

i got the timing sensor from the nissan dealer. i cannot find this thing.
is it located on the rear or in front of the engine?

according to this pic the sensor is located in the front of the vehicle

221 Distributor :: Engine Electrical :: Genuine Nissan Parts :: Pathfinder Parts (R50) 1996-2004 :: Nissan Parts, NISMO and Nissan Accessories - Courtesyparts.com


----------



## towncarblue (Jul 28, 2007)

it turned out to be the crankshaft positioning sensor ... 
i replaced it and the car started back up


----------



## towncarblue (Jul 28, 2007)

i got bad news.. the car was riding fine yesterday. this morning while i was driving the car died again while driving , i managed to get the car to turn on again. about 6 minutes later it happened again , i managed to turn it on again and find a parking space.

once i parked, it turned off again and i could not restart it. i ended up taking it to a local repair shop [ paid for tow truck ] . the mechanic removed and replaced both of the bottom sensors[ ] and it still would not start. im back to square one. the mechanic checked to see if there is a spark from the spark plugs , there was none. 


the mechanic told me that he is having another mechanic come in tommorow and check the car computer / we had no luck with the ob2 scanner


----------



## Protagonistas (May 6, 2011)

towncarblue said:


> i have a 2002 nissan pathfinder.
> while i was driving today my engine just died. i tried to turn the vehicle back on but it would not . the battery is working fine . i turn the key and its turning [ you can hear the starter working ] but the engine wont start.
> i believe its the fuel pump that is bad [ i changed my fuel filter last year ]
> im trying to make sure that it is the fuel pump but i cant find the gas line in the engine bay. can someone tell me where it is/?
> the fuel pump costs around $250 and im trying to make sure it is in fact the fuel pump before i go and waste the money


Hello: my problem is too...while driving car died
i have a 2002 nissan X-trail.
while i was driving today my engine just died. i tried to turn the vehicle back on and continue driving...Code Scanner is P0328(knock sensor, high entrance, bloch 1...where is that? Reply With Quote


----------



## towncarblue (Jul 28, 2007)

the mechanic told me that it turned out to be a ground wire for the ecu. if i would have decided to go the DIY route i would have replaced every sensor and still had a stuck patthy


----------

